
Show HN: Create an app for your event for free - radihuq
https://chapsule.com
======
radihuq
I used to organize a lot of small events (under 50 people; $10 tickets). We
used a bunch of different tools to help enhance the event like Sarahah for
live Q&A, Google Forms to collect feedback, Eventbrite to sell tickets, FB
event page to relay information.

It worked okay but the problem with having a bunch of different tools was
trying to convince our attendees to hop on all these platforms to participate.
Waiting for people to load up Sarahah, enter the code,and start to ask
questions added friction to our event.

The solution is to have a centralized platform with all the tools built in so
there's no problem with onboarding. Currently that exists in the form of event
apps but event apps are really expensive (thousands of dollars) so we couldn't
afford them for our small events.

That's why I'm creating Chapsule - a self-serve platform to create your own
event app. The goal is to eventually get it to a state where the platform is
robust & customizable enough to service ALL types of events (conference,
meetups, parties)

